# Fred Bear Barslino T/D



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Any one have one of these older compounds.. I posted on here a good while ago about this bow with no response..I have one and think is a very unique bow and is probably a collectors item...imo What everyones take on this bow..


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

anyone....


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

I never seen one before today. I just watched a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg-w7O4b8K8 from Bear Archery showing how to take down the bow. The bow actually folds in half. Interesting. How does it shoot?

Dave


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

It is very accurate...a little harsh...but easy to get use to...hunted with it for quite a few years..with alot of success.,.it is a very interesting bow to say the least...


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

I agree it's probably collectable too. I collect older bows and will probably add one to my collection eventually.

Dave J


----------

